# BR Recommendations?



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Just took the BR plunge. Any recommedations for movies I should start with?

Thanks.

DM


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Live Free Die Hard or Ratatouille. I love Live Free Die Hard and it sounds great with a good sound system. Ratatouille to me wasn't that great of a movie but it does look great in 1080p.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've seen lots of folks now switching their vote from Ratatouille to Kung Fu Panda on other sites. I picked up Rat the other day at a local used store and just picked up Panda tonight, haven't watched either yet (have seen bits of Rat on satellite though). I've also bought and watched Cars and it was quite nice too.

I was quite pleased with Blade Runner, though it isn't "reference" just a really nice version of a good movie and multiple versions to boot. My copy is HD DVD, but I assume the Blu is just as nice.

I also picked up Baraka as a blind buy based on recommendations and reviews online of how stunning the video quality was (original movie shot on 70mm film).

Iron Man was another nice movie I recently bought and watched.

Other movies might depend on what your general taste in films are and how much you want it for the eye candy and how much for the storyline.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm not too picky when it comes to movies, but I haven't seen a ton of them. At this point I'm looking for eye candy.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Iron Man is great, and you can find Pirates of the Caribbean (the first one) at Best Buy for $18.99 at Best Buy, I think. 

Roger Ebert recommends Baraka, which is hard to find, but supposedly the best picture ever. It was shot completely on 70mm and remastered at 8k resolution (4x more than 1080p.)


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

We took the BR plunge last night,courtesy of a good deal on an LG Blu-ray/HD DVD combo player,BH 200 is the model number.
Twister looks and sounds awesome on Blu-ray.


----------



## jselinger24 (Jan 27, 2007)

300 - definitely looks awesome on Blu-Ray.

Gotta agree w/ Live Free or Die Hard.

Also, Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skulls looks great as does Transformers.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the recommendations.

What is Baraka? Never heard of it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please see: http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/19931112/REVIEWS/311120301/1023

If you have a 1080i or 720p television anyway you may also enjoy Planet Earth.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Planet Earth, the Sting, 300, V for Vendetta, the Matrix Trilogy, the Bourne series, Ocean's 13, Pirates of the Caribbean, 310 to Yuma, Hellboy, Syriana to name a few. It really depends on your interests, but Planet Earth is visually stunning and educational for all ages. You might try renting a few titles at Blockbuster initially. If you are interested in building a collection, try Amazon.com, where many videos are available for 30% off retail.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Cholly said:


> Planet Earth, the Sting, 300, V for Vendetta, the Matrix Trilogy, the Bourne series, Ocean's 13, Pirates of the Caribbean, 310 to Yuma, Hellboy, Syriana to name a few. It really depends on your interests, but Planet Earth is visually stunning and educational for all ages. You might try renting a few titles at Blockbuster initially. If you are interested in building a collection, try Amazon.com, where many videos are available for 30% off retail.


I restarted my Blockbuster account this weekend and rented a couple of movies. I bought the non-BR Planet Earth series when it came out. Thanks for the tip about Amazon.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ratatouille or Ice Age 2. I've seen both on my TV in HD on the movie channels and they're just jaw dropping, even more spectacular was the Ice Age 2 demo I saw at CompUSA last year. I was in awe for the whole day after seeing that.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's the current reference discs in terms of PQ at AVS (I imagine Kung Fu Panda will be up there pretty soon):

Ratatouille 
Cars 
Meet the Robinsons 
I, Robot 
Pirates of the Caribbean - At World's End 
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest 
Chicken Little 
Open Season 
The Wild 
Man on Fire 
The Fall 
Bee Movie 
TMNT 
The Host 
Black Snake Moan 
Sleeping Beauty 
Crank 
Mongol 
Live Free or Die Hard 
Rescue Dawn 
Corpse Bride 
Becoming Jane 
Elton 60 - Live at Madison Square Garden 
Mr. Brooks 
Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl 
Happy Feet 
Shoot 'Em Up 
Doomsday 
Speed Racer 
Kill Bill: Vol. 2 
Tekkon Kinkreet


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks. This list will keep my busy for a while.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Steve615 said:


> We took the BR plunge last night,courtesy of a good deal on an LG Blu-ray/HD DVD combo player,BH 200 is the model number.
> Twister looks and sounds awesome on Blu-ray.


Congrats, Steve you'll enjoy it!!


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

One more site to try is DeepDiscount. They are currently running their semi-annual 25% off sale thru 11/22. Use one of the folowing codes (each one is good for one use only):


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

OOPS- USE ERROR...

One more site to try is DeepDiscount. They are currently running their semi-annual 25% off sale thru 11/22. Use one of the folowing codes (each one is good for one use only): red, nytimes, pricesearch, usatoday, wgn.

Good Luck and enjoy.

Blu


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Congrats, Steve you'll enjoy it!!


Thanks Dan,we started enjoying it Sunday night when we got home with it.


----------

